# Favorite guilty pleasure MA flick



## IcemanSK (Feb 21, 2008)

Is there a martial arts flick that you can't but watch. Either cuz it's so bad or that good?

For me, it's Sho Kosugi's "Ninja 3: The Domination". Don't know why, but I like it. It's just that odd.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 21, 2008)

It differently is the best of the best, that is one of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2008)

The Tai Chi Master


----------



## Blindside (Feb 21, 2008)

I can't tell you how many times I've watched "Showdown in Little Tokyo," it isn't good at all, but it is fun.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 21, 2008)

Blindside said:


> I can't tell you how many times I've watched "Showdown in Little Tokyo," it isn't good at all, but it is fun.


 
Yea that is a classic.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 21, 2008)

_The Last Dragon_


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 21, 2008)

Billy Jack.

I watch it because of both the bad and the good.

The bad... the acting and the storyline.

The good (make that great)... the park scene with Master Bong Soo Han.

Just can't help myself.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 21, 2008)

The "Tiger Claws" movies with Cynthia Rothrock...her movies SUCK but some of the fights in these are pretty cool.

"Angel Fist" with Catya Sassoon and Roland Dantes


----------



## Fiendlover (Feb 21, 2008)

kill bill, enter the dragon, and bloodsport

:ultracool:ubercool::supcool::matrix::bangahead:


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 21, 2008)

The Tai Chi Master is up there, so is Young Master, a Jackie Chan film, but the winner has to be Kung Fu Cult Master.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2008)

Steel Tiger said:


> a Jackie Chan film,


 
OH YEAH!!!

I can't resist Drunken Master

But just about any Jackie Chan film gets me to stop and watch and now Jackie Chan and Jet Li (Tai Chi Master) are doing a movie together... I guess I will be spending a lot of time watching movies


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 21, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> OH YEAH!!!
> 
> I can't resist Drunken Master
> 
> But just about any Jackie Chan film gets me to stop and watch and now Jackie Chan and Jet Li (Tai Chi Master) are doing a movie together... I guess I will be spending a lot of time watching movies


 
Not only are they doing a film together it is about Sun Wukung.  Its sort of like icing on the icing on the cake.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 21, 2008)

bdparsons said:


> Billy Jack.



Hey! Why feel guilty about liking a classic like that?!?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 21, 2008)

bdparsons said:


> Billy Jack.
> 
> I watch it because of both the bad and the good.
> 
> ...


 

I agree that will be great


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 22, 2008)

I just love Big Trouble in Little China!

"You know what Jack Burton always says at a time like this?"
"Who???"
"Jack Burton--ME!!" (as he stands there with lipstick on-lol)


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 22, 2008)

arnisador said:


> _The Last Dragon_



Ooooh, yeah.  You got to it before I could! I like calling it by it's whole title, though, Berry Gordy's "The Last Dragon".


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 22, 2008)

Like *Tex*, I am a big fan of Cynthia Rothrock movies - or at least I _was_.  It's been a while because I stopped getting them once the British censors blade started to snicker-snack all the martial arts bits out of the movies .


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 22, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Like *Tex*, I am a big fan of Cynthia Rothrock movies - or at least I _was_. It's been a while because I stopped getting them once *the British censors blade started to snicker-snack all the martial arts bits out of the movies* .


what???


----------



## Senjojutsu (Feb 22, 2008)

*5 Fingers of Death (1973)*
The English dubbed version, released through Warner Brothers, was the film that launched the craze for "kung fu" movies in the United States. 
Also see elderly Chinese with a vertical leap of over ten feet, if only they had heard about The Olmypics or the NBA.
:wink:

*Kung Pow: Enter the Fist (2002)*
The true chosen one! 
Narrator ...I mean that doesn't seem possible with all those body organs and cartilage and bones. I mean I'm no doctor but that was like one clean chunk. 
Master Tang: Pay no attention to Wimp Lo, we purposely trained him wrong... as a joke.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 22, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> what???


 
Aye, I know .  basically, if it involved martial arts weaponry, head-butts, neck-breaks et al then it got cut out.

I suppose these days, now we're all internetty, I could buy DVD's from abroad of the original cuts.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Aye, I know . basically, if it involved martial arts weaponry, head-butts, neck-breaks et al then it got cut out.
> 
> I suppose these days, now we're all internetty, I could buy DVD's from abroad of the original cuts.


 
So basically you have the opening, a picture of Cynthia Rothrock pops on the screen and then the closing credits.... 5 to 10 minutes tops.... is that it


----------



## Big Don (Feb 22, 2008)

arnisador said:


> _The Last Dragon_


Sho Nuff!


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 22, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> So basically you have the opening, a picture of Cynthia Rothrock pops on the screen and then the closing credits.... 5 to 10 minutes tops.... is that it


 
ROFL.

Great minds think alike it seems.  There are times without number where I have described a censored MA movie in just those terms:

'Titles
Opening Music
"Martial Law" Starring Cynthia Rothrock

...

Roll Credits' :lol:.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 22, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Aye, I know . basically, if it involved martial arts weaponry, head-butts, neck-breaks et al then it got cut out.
> 
> I suppose these days, now we're all internetty, I could buy DVD's from abroad of the original cuts.


 
Wow...I didn't know that. That's ****ing ridiculous.  Is that just for movies on TV or for DVD's and movies in theaters as well?


----------



## newGuy12 (Feb 22, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> It differently is the best of the best, that is one of my all time favorite movies.



Yes, that is my favorite.  I also like Jeff Speakman's 'The Perfect Weapon'.

Also, Kill and Kill Again and Kill or Be Killed.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 22, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> Also, Kill and Kill Again and Kill or Be Killed.



Ah, good (bad) ones!


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 22, 2008)

speaking of Jeff Speakman...
I really like his movie _The Expert_.  He's a lot nastier in this one than in his other ones and seeing Jim Varney (Ernest) play a "bad" guy is just...um...different.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 23, 2008)

*Tex*, I can't speak as to whether the censorship aplied to the cinema scrren too for these movies as I don't think they ever had a theatrical release over here .  The TV and video (this was pre-DVD days) offerings were the ones I speaking of.


----------



## redfang (Feb 23, 2008)

10 seconds of Karate Kid, "sweep the leg."


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 23, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> speaking of Jeff Speakman...
> I really like his movie _The Expert_. He's a lot nastier in this one than in his other ones and seeing Jim Varney (Ernest) play a "bad" guy is just...um...different.


Jim Varney was great!  He got his start doing Shenandoah's Pride milk commercials.  "Hey, Vern!"

For me it's any of the old "Zatoichi- the blind swordsman" movies.  The Seven Samurai is another of my favorites, but since it's a classic I don't have to feel guilty about it.

Kung Pow is great!  "I need gopher chucks!"


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 23, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Jim Varney was great! He got his start doing Shenandoah's Pride milk commercials. "Hey, Vern!"
> 
> For me it's any of the old "Zatoichi- the blind swordsman" movies. The Seven Samurai is another of my favorites, but since it's a classic I don't have to feel guilty about it.
> 
> Kung Pow is great! "I need gopher chucks!"


 
If we're going to get into the Samuai movies, you can't beat Shogun Assassin.  Aside from all the wholesome violence, the little kid (the assassin's son) is absolutely hilarious :rofl:


----------



## dart68 (Feb 23, 2008)

My favorites:

_Enter the Dragon_
_Revenge of the Ninja_
_Big Trouble in Little China_

Don't know why, but I have to watch those.  I have _Enter the Dragon_ on DVD and _Revenge of the Ninja_ on VHS.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 23, 2008)

Gonna go with Bloodsport, Big Trouble in Little China, and the first Karate Kid.

Those are the ones I flip through and catch on TV and suddenly I HAVE to see them.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 23, 2008)

"9 1/2 Ninjas" is a friggin classic. I promise you it is the best time you will ever waste. 
Sean


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 23, 2008)

I still watch Zatoichi (the original one) every time it's on. I love Samurai Satrurdays on IFC!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 23, 2008)

Touch Of Death said:


> "9 1/2 Ninjas" is a friggin classic. I promise you it is the best time you will ever waste.



???Is this a play on Mickey Rourke in _9 1/2 Weeks_?


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Big Trouble in Little China is playing on FMC right now.  Since it's been mentioned in this thread a few times I gotta watch it again.  Thanks guys, there goes any work I was gonna get done in the shop tonight.


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 23, 2008)

Yep and it's a triple play! So, there goes my studying and night--LOL!


----------



## newGuy12 (Feb 23, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> speaking of Jeff Speakman...
> I really like his movie _The Expert_.  He's a lot nastier in this one than in his other ones and seeing Jim Varney (Ernest) play a "bad" guy is just...um...different.



Oh my, Speakman has ANOTHER movie?  This I have to see!

To redfang -- I love the first karate kid movie when the "bad guy" teacher shoves the student down!  Haha!  No defeat in here!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 25, 2008)

arnisador said:


> ???Is this a play on Mickey Rourke in _9 1/2 Weeks_?


Why, yes it is.
Sean


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 26, 2008)

I like some of the ones already mentioned

Jean Claude VanDam
- Kickboxer
- Bloodsport

Jackie Chan
- Snake in the Eagle's Shadow
- Drunken Master

Also,

Mystery Chess Boxing
Dragon's Claws

Brandon Lee's Showdown in Little Tokyo and Rapid Fire

There's alot of them that I like watching, cheese and all


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 26, 2008)

I've watched "Bloodsport" many times, even though it is a terrible movie.


----------



## Errant108 (Feb 26, 2008)

Guilty pleasure?

Definitely _Surf Ninjas_...


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Feb 28, 2008)

Guilty pleasures...

Buckstone County Prison (aka Seabo)
Warrior of Fire
D.O.A.
Shaolin Fox Conspiracy
Duel to the Death
Deadly China Hero (aka Last Hero in China)
The Streetfighter (Sonny Chiba version)
The Leg Fighters
American Shaolin
Kung Fu Hustle
Deadful Melody


----------



## Topeng (Feb 29, 2008)

There's so many:

"Fist of Legend" with Jet Li. Its a remake of Bruce Lee's Chinese Connection. There's constant fight scenes in it and not much down time.

"Ong-Bak" was pretty good I thought. Even if not for the fighting, Tony Jaa's athletic ability is amazing.

I haven't seen it in a long time but I remember enjoying "Only the Strong". Its the Capoeira movie. Since its been forever, someone clue me in on how bad it really was.

Remember "Best of the Best"?


----------



## skoundrelyo (Feb 29, 2008)

Bloodsport "OK USA!" lol

Who Am I? roof scene only

Kiss of the Dragon

Ong Bak


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Feb 29, 2008)

Surf Ninjas
any Cynthia Rothrock movie
any Don 'The Dragon' Wilson movie


----------



## Doc_Jude (Mar 1, 2008)

Any *Zatoichi*, especially that Beat Kitano one that Shintaro Katsu directed.

*Big Trouble in Little China*, of course!!!

Sonny Chiba's *STREETFIGHTER* movies, & also his Mas Oyama movies.

*Kung Fu Hustle* was great.

Anything with Simon Yuen. His Drunken Master Character cracks me up so bad!

Donnie Yen in *Iron Monkey*. Hardcore!

I got a copy of *The Prodigy* from Ron Balicki last year & I thought the fight scenes were rather well made. I try to keep in mind that it's a B-list cast movie (at best) & some of the performances are kind of laughable, but if you are into MST3K, you're probably going to really like watching this movie. Just pretend you have Tom Servo and Crow on your shoulders heckling...


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 1, 2008)

The Prodigal Son.  This movie got me addicted to Wing Chun.

Any movie made by the Shaw Bros movie studio.


----------

